# post up your hoppers & dancers



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

i'm working on my 77 monte carlo right now.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I have a lot of those I post pictures of the one I have later after school


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

anyone


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Mar 31 2006, 06:20 PM~5159022
> *anyone
> *


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Mar 31 2006, 06:20 PM~5159022
> *anyone
> *


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

:worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

good damn i love that car


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Mar 31 2006, 09:42 PM~5159972
> *good damn i love that car
> *


I'm going to take it to the next show and burn the motors out again. I want to custom out the interior, undercarraige and slap new wheels on it and show it.
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

nice!..... drop some pegasus wheels on it or even better get a set of those metal wires masters sellin :cheesy: 

408 an 1 did a hell of a job on that car


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

how do i wire two switches together? anyone have a diagram. the toggle switches. i'm putting a big johnson for the front for hopping and a small one for the back just to raise the back up. thnx


----------



## Majestics Pablo (Oct 19, 2002)

enough for you?? I have more, just don't want to keep taking up space.... :biggrin:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Majestics Pablo (Oct 19, 2002)

here is another one I'm building for a little hobby shop...

its a '62 belair... something a little different...

























:biggrin:


----------



## OJD Hydraulics (Mar 29, 2006)

Ill post some pictures later on


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

my project


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

is 408 still painting cars?


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

mine


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

hopper i'm about to finish up...might add one motor to the front and detail the rear out a little  use it in my diorama


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

63 hopper

































































http://scalelows.com/videos/six%20tre.wmv
http://scalelows.com/videos/63hop2.wmv


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

http://scalelows.com/videos/dancer.wmv


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Majestics Pablo_@Apr 2 2006, 04:37 AM~5164628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


with a box that big, why didnt u just put ur battery pack inside of the box, and how many of the 50 switches do u really use or hooked up


----------



## Majestics Pablo (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 3 2006, 02:59 PM~5172071
> *with a box that big, why didnt u just put ur battery pack inside of the box, and how many of the 50 switches do u really use or hooked up
> *


in a older verison I did put the battery pack in the box, but it was a pain to get to the battery pack to recharge. The box has 14 switches, and all of them were used. front, back, left side, right side, all four corners, three wheel left, three wheel right, see saw front/back, see saw side/side, see saw 3 wheel, and the last one was a turtle function. a former memeber on here brought from me 2 years ago. I had won a model show with it, and I have another box I haven't finished wiring up. Also did a 10 switch box on a convertable '63, but it was stolen out of my garage.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I have some pics. of my 77 monte that I just put together in 10 minutes.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

my green mote carlo do front back side bto side and can do three wheel in both sides in the front and the back coners.


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

do u guys use the radio shack toggle switches if so whats the parts # i need another one for my monte.or where ever you get them from. i had one but now i cant find it i looked for it everywhere. i need to get it hoppin soon hopefully, front and back with 2 big johnson motors. is 9.6 volts to much for them, i had a single smaller motor before and lasted along time till i decided to hop it till the motor burn out. thanx


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Apr 8 2006, 10:51 PM~5205754
> *do u guys use the radio shack toggle switches if so whats the parts # i need another one for my monte.or where ever you get them from. i had one but now i cant find it i looked for it everywhere. i need to get it hoppin soon hopefully, front and back with 2 big johnson motors. is 9.6 volts to much for them, i had a single smaller motor before and lasted along time till i decided to hop it till the motor burn out.  thanx
> *


u can buy the normal push buttons like the lil hoppin hydro kits come with, or use a 6 prong switch


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

6 prong: http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.js...rentPage=search

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.js...rentPage=search

push button: (cant remember if u want open or closed tho, first is open, second is closed)

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.js...rentPage=search

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.js...rentPage=search


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Wow, those switches are hella expensive over there...I rember paying $2,20 for those sub miniature toggles. I like the black ones by the way they look far better and prolly are a lot stronger. Then again you only need to make one switchbox for all your models so making an excellent one can't hurt too much. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 9 2006, 12:26 AM~5206082
> *Wow, those switches are hella expensive over there...I rember paying $2,20 for those sub miniature toggles. I like the black ones by the way they look far better and prolly are a lot stronger. Then again you only need to make one switchbox for all your models so making an excellent one can't hurt too much. :biggrin:
> *


them push buttons come 4 in a box


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

the push buttons suck they break easy. the ones i got where from radio shack 2 pack. like the one in the second link but mine is red not blue probly the same thing i just cant remember the part #. good looking out homie


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Don't use push buttons for line controlled cars...they suck. I used pushbuttons for RC cars since the movement was one directional.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 9 2006, 12:31 AM~5206099
> *Don't use push buttons for line controlled cars...they suck. I used pushbuttons for RC cars since the movement was one directional.
> *


the ones i put in on my impala dancer one fucks up on t he connection, i wanna change em all to toggles


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

so the one on the second link is what i need right, that way i can go get one tomorrow and get started on this bitch.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Apr 9 2006, 12:43 AM~5206135
> *so the one on the second link is what i need right, that way i can go get one tomorrow and get started on this bitch.
> *


if u want the push button than yea... but make sure which ones u want first, either the open or closed, im not sure... cuz i know the ones i got last time were opposite or just ask when ur there, cuz u want it to send the power through when pushed not when it sits there like mine did


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

yeah i guess i will ask them but pertty sure they wont know, like last time i went there they didnt know shyt


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

i'll take the one i have and see if they have it , its got bunch of numbers on it hopefully they'll match up


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Hummer


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Apr 9 2006, 07:42 PM~5209895
> *Hummer
> *


not really feelin a hummer as a hopper


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

cant find the right toggle switches :angry: , radioshack to carry them no more and i dont want the push buttons. who else carry them


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Apr 12 2006, 10:08 PM~5230389
> *cant find the right toggle switches :angry: , radioshack to carry them no more and i dont want the push buttons. who else carry them
> *


http://www.miniatronics.com


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

u think these: http://www.miniatronics.com/Merchant2/merc...Product_Count=2 could be used for the hydros, so u can just disconnect and plug in other cars with just 1 switch box?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 12 2006, 11:07 PM~5230734
> *u think these: http://www.miniatronics.com/Merchant2/merc...Product_Count=2 could be used for the hydros, so u can just disconnect and plug in other cars with just 1 switch box?
> *


only rated at 1amp...i would want something a little heavier


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I bought these Solder on pins, male / female. Are quite small and you can arrange them the way you want ...all horizontal, stack of 2 rows, etc. They look the pin connectors on PC mother boards.


----------



## burnslo (Mar 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Apr 12 2006, 08:08 PM~5230389
> *cant find the right toggle switches :angry: , radioshack to carry them no more and i dont want the push buttons. who else carry them
> *


I got Lots
http://www.angelfire.com/bc3/lowrider/index.html


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

so thats your site ehh


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

thoes prices are outrageous


----------



## GriM (Jan 22, 2006)

Heres my dancer van, on a hoppin hydros dancer chassie, still needs pain and other mics. things.


----------



## GriM (Jan 22, 2006)

Paint*


----------



## homie101 (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GriM_@Apr 13 2006, 10:15 AM~5233752
> *Heres my dancer van, on a hoppin hydros dancer chassie, still needs pain and other mics. things.
> *


dam that is crazy :0


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

whats good string to put on my hopper. fishing wire, dental floss they all snap after 3 hits :angry: tired of that shyt.


----------



## GriM (Jan 22, 2006)

I used fishing like for my van, and have had no problems at all. and its only a 5 lb test. You could always go with a higher test weight.


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

snaped it, dont know what to use, maybe a smaller volt batt. i have a 9.6v


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Apr 13 2006, 10:16 PM~5237338
> *snaped it, dont know what to use, maybe a smaller volt batt. i have a 9.6v
> *


spider wire

and 9.6 is too much


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Apr 13 2006, 07:49 AM~5233082
> *thoes prices are outrageous
> *


All price's are in Canadian eh!!! 

did you read that on the site :uh:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

9.6 v is what i've always used even on the dancer i had. and my hopper till i burned the motor (smaller motor) now i have big johnson. once i get the toggle switches i'll be back in action. gonna have to order them since nobody carryes them here no more


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

NICE LOOKING PICS :thumbsup:


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Apr 13 2006, 08:49 AM~5233082
> *thoes prices are outrageous
> *


no fuckin kiddin, 70 bucks for a fucking hh 2 motor?

*sorry there canadian*


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GriM_@Apr 13 2006, 10:15 AM~5233752
> *Heres my dancer van, on a hoppin hydros dancer chassie, still needs pain and other mics. things.
> *


and cut the chasis in half and extend it a quarter inch or so


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I have pictures of my monte hopping


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

cant wait to get mine hoppin. everything is in and ready, just waiting on my switches. what string do you use


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I use string from one of those big $150 kites from a hobby store


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

63 impala hopper


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

oj make a vid of the green monte in action


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I have some but I don't nkow how to post them up


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Apr 15 2006, 10:29 PM~5251327
> *I have some but I don't nkow how to post them up
> *


sign up for an account here: www.zippyvideos.com and than upload it there, than when its uploadin click my: videos than click link and copy the second one and post it


----------



## Vamp_Bloodaven (Apr 13, 2006)

do u guys know where to get a lincoln medol car with hydros..??


----------



## GriM (Jan 22, 2006)

Build one.


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vamp_Bloodaven_@Apr 16 2006, 08:50 AM~5252801
> *do u guys know where to get a lincoln medol car with hydros..??
> *


first, you'd have to find a lincoln


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

got my switches and wire in the mail earlier. my monte should be hoppin this weekend :cheesy:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

my lates hoppers and dancers


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jun 14 2006, 12:02 PM~5606698
> *my lates hoppers and dancers
> 
> 
> *


damn homie how many hoppers & dancers you got? are they all yours or you build them for people?


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

yes they are all mine and I have about 9 more in my complete box in my room and 6 that I am working on


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jun 14 2006, 06:28 PM~5608895
> *yes they are all mine and I have about 9 more in my complete box in my room and 6 that I am working on
> *


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

ME AND MY BROTHER HOPPERS
http://www.zippyvideos.com/224798069537919...8/*ochristian64
http://www.zippyvideos.com/421209761537915...0/*ochristian64


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Is there any 90'S caddy hoppers???


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Not yet! :biggrin:


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 17 2006, 04:56 AM~5621964
> *Not yet! :biggrin:
> *



with that, it must be a matter of time :biggrin:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 17 2006, 03:56 AM~5621964
> *Not yet! :biggrin:
> *


Don't worrie I have a lincoln that i'm working on


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)




----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

heres 1 i built for a homie 1/18th


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Jun 18 2006, 06:30 PM~5628781
> *heres 1 i built for a homie 1/18th
> 
> 
> ...


Cars look good!! What type of motor did you use on the 1/18th?


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 19 2006, 01:53 AM~5630884
> *Cars look good!! What type of motor did you use on the 1/18th?
> 
> *


I USED A JOHNSON MOTOR AND HAVE 9.6VOLTS GOING TO IT. SO FAR I JUST HAD TO REPLACE IT ONCE.







HERES ANOTHER PIC


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Jun 19 2006, 03:48 PM~5633823
> *I USED A JOHNSON MOTOR AND HAVE 9.6VOLTS GOING TO IT. SO FAR I JUST HAD TO REPLACE IT ONCE.
> 
> 
> ...


Tight!


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

How does spider wire look is it plastic or is it like the cloth like a kite string?


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Jun 21 2006, 10:19 AM~5645173
> *How does spider wire look is it plastic or is it like the cloth like a kite string?
> *



they have both. i got the most xpensive one the green looking one and put it on my hopper and it still breaks it :angry: i get 4 or 5 hits and then it snaps


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Jun 21 2006, 02:24 PM~5645762
> *they have both. i got the most xpensive one the green looking one and put it on my hopper and it still breaks it :angry:  i get 4 or 5 hits and then it snaps
> *


it's the friction of the string against your chassis that causes it to break, not the force of the motor. (usually)

I bet it breaks where it touches the chassis at every time huh? 

you should try to get it to where it only touches in one spot, that way you minimize the amount of friction as much as possible. less friction means less breakage.

With a setup like this, i can go for months without breaking any strings


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 21 2006, 01:24 PM~5646001
> *it's the friction of the string against your chassis that causes it to break, not the force of the motor. (usually)
> 
> I bet it breaks where it touches the chassis at every time huh?
> ...



cool i'm a try it like that. is the green wire the best one to use? (spider wire) i have the big johnson motors and i run the 9.6 volt batt to it, i'm a start using my 6 volt one when i find the charger. the 9.6 is probly to much. i run my wire on the bottom. did you drill a hole thru the wheel wells to put the bar in?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by vegascutty_@Jun 21 2006, 03:59 PM~5646189
> *cool i'm a try it like that. is the green wire the best one to use? (spider wire) i have the big johnson motors and i run the 9.6 volt batt to it, i'm a start using my 6 volt one when i find the charger. the 9.6 is probly to much. i run my wire on the bottom. did you drill a hole thru the wheel wells to put the bar in?
> *


i use the 50lb test teflon coated which is the green stuff you see there.

i would say 9.6 is way to much, at the most you should use 7.2, but with enough weight in the rear, 6v is plenty. 

and yes, i just drilled two holes and glued a bar in there, the metal axles that come with kits work great


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 21 2006, 02:04 PM~5646224
> *i use the 50lb test teflon coated which is the green stuff you see there.
> 
> i would say 9.6 is way to much, at the most you should use 7.2, but with enough weight in the rear, 6v is plenty.
> ...



 thnx


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

What kind of wire do you guys use

I would use the network cable wires but they dont seem strong enough


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

???


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

I USE SPEAKER WIRE AND 24 OR 26 GUAGE WIRE .


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

I am going to pick some up later today and post pics of my RC hopper


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Jun 23 2006, 09:48 AM~5656531
> *I am going to pick some up later today and post pics of my RC hopper
> *


WHAT KIND OF CAR IS IT


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

I remember reading on an issue of Lowrider Bike magazine they had some real thin wire and they said it conducted a high amount of power but I lost the issue


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

............


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:0 

36 shipped. 3 motor setup


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

There you go...with toggles and HO's included! :cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 1 2006, 09:08 AM~5698432
> *There you go...with toggles and HO's included! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

:0


----------



## DRUID (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Jun 23 2006, 09:51 AM~5656552
> *WHAT KIND OF CAR IS IT
> *


63 impala


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hmmm ideas brewin,,,,,


what cars do those chassis fit?
i have a monte that i would want to customize up more...


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jul 4 2006, 10:51 AM~5714004
> *hmmm ideas brewin,,,,,
> what cars do those chassis fit?
> i have a monte that i would want to customize up more...
> *


that'll fit the monte


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

i need help wiring my 2 switches up. front and back.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

my hopper








my reverse rearend hopper


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jul 26 2006, 01:05 AM~5844073
> *my hopper
> 
> 
> ...


  thats bad ass homie. how you do the ass end if you dont mind me askin?


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

Thats tight!


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

motors and a custom rearend i mad from scratch with some parts i picked up from the local hobby shop. the car is a die cast


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jul 26 2006, 03:05 AM~5844073
> *my hopper
> 
> 
> ...


YOU GOT A 3INCH EXTENDED A ARMS ON THE MODEL TOO HUH LOL LOOKS GOOD MAYN


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)




----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 3 2006, 10:50 AM~5169904
> *63 hopper
> 
> 
> ...


whats the name of the song in the second vid


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Jul 31 2006, 03:12 PM~5876835
> *whats the name of the song in the second vid
> *


<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*FROM THE BAY AREA SAN FRANCISCO!!!*_


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Jul 26 2006, 08:05 AM~5844073
> *my hopper
> 
> 
> ...


damm reverse suspention ain't no joke.


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

more


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

can some1 post this up for me, a pic of my old 67 hopper.

http://static.flickr.com/79/230448014_c29af56479_b.jpg

it flips over
no weight

http://static.flickr.com/59/230448015_7c38c764a1.jpg


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)




----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)




----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Sep 1 2006, 03:36 PM~6087960
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS IS CRENSHAW MAGRAWS CARS I JUST POSTED THE PURPLE 67


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Sep 1 2006, 10:39 PM~6087986
> *THIS IS CRENSHAW MAGRAWS CARS I JUST POSTED THE PURPLE 67
> *


thanks for postin it up, sorry for the bad quality pic.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice ride!! :thumbsup:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 2 2006, 03:37 PM~6091194
> *Nice ride!! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks 
it was built like 7 years ago,and it always seemed to work when i needed it to.


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Sep 3 2006, 02:32 PM~6096475
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yooooooo draulics give me a call you fool


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Sep 3 2006, 03:34 PM~6096481
> *yooooooo draulics give me a call you fool
> *


koool yyooooooo :biggrin:


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

like eazy e said DDDDAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNN that SH1t is kool


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:0


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

ttt keep the pics commin


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

http://www.zippyvideos.com/37009793590065.html


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

That caddy is build by Madhopper and it's sick! I really like how the front suspension is set up with the engine in and stuff..


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 2 2006, 02:47 AM~6286533
> *That caddy is build by Madhopper and it's sick! I really like how the front suspension is set up with the engine in and stuff..
> *



Madhopper LOL :biggrin: 

its HOPPINGMAD


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

this is mt hopper dancer


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Oct 2 2006, 07:17 AM~6287078
> *Madhopper LOL  :biggrin:
> 
> its HOPPINGMAD
> *


Hehehe...sorry bro.... :biggrin: :biggrin:

By the way you 've seen the wheels you've send me on my Nissan truck?


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Built this one for a customer. sorry for the shitty quality of the video, lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcAeg_jC0Yc


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 2 2006, 11:24 AM~6288250
> *Hehehe...sorry bro.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> By the way you 've seen the wheels you've send me on my Nissan truck?
> *


no problem. yeah they like good
this is where I got the wheels from.  

http://www.zippyvideos.com/698478181607399..._011/*calirider


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

:biggrin: 



















http://www.zippyvideos.com/387908200607391..._006/*calirider

http://www.zippyvideos.com/195658065607396..._003/*calirider


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Those are tight man! With the interior and all... :thumbsup:

By the way how much juice do you run on those small motors?


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 3 2006, 12:38 PM~6296582
> *Those are tight man! With the interior and all... :thumbsup:
> 
> By the way how much juice do you run on those small motors?
> *


  7.2 thats why they go too crazy


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin:









http://www.zippyvideos.com/9511264716026696/95caddyfleet/


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

Here is my 96 Impala SS "Street Hopper" meaning not to jacked up and to quick at hopping, just a clean setup with full interior, looks like something you would see on the streets. Ill have the video up asap, dial up sucks and takes forever to upload them :angry:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Oct 3 2006, 04:09 PM~6295309
> *no problem. yeah they like good
> this is where I got the wheels from.
> 
> ...



I realy like this one.... how much do you guys charge for a ride like that ???

Pleaz PM me.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn Hopping mad there are alot of nice rides in that pic.


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Oct 4 2006, 02:30 AM~6302197
> *I realy like this one.... how much do you guys charge for a ride like that ???
> 
> Pleaz PM me.
> *


  I still have this one PM me with offer for it. its a 1;24 scale diecast 
it works off a 7.2 volts battery but comes with alligator clips
to use any battery.  
couple more pics.


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 4 2006, 02:43 AM~6302222
> *Damn Hopping mad there are alot of nice rides in that pic.
> *


yeah and they'r all hooked up dancers,hoppers


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

uffin: 
http://www.zippyvideos.com/6414986012110696/dscf1269/


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

You got PM back hoppingmad!


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

a few more videos of my dancer/hoppers  










fist up the scion.
http://www.zippyvideos.com/113240978610510..._002/*calirider

bed dancer

http://www.zippyvideos.com/496720267610517..._003/*calirider

http://www.zippyvideos.com/244538577610520..._004/*calirider

1;64 dancer

http://www.zippyvideos.com/693852406610522..._005/*calirider

http://www.zippyvideos.com/417046431610538..._007/*calirider

caddy dancer
http://www.zippyvideos.com/328719950610542..._008/*calirider


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Excellent work man!! :thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

http://s14.photobucket.com/albums/a347/azt...&current=63.flv

http://s14.photobucket.com/albums/a347/azt...=Picture115.flv


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Cool! Thanx for the vids! :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

cool vids :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

62 hopper 

















video

http://www.zippyvideos.com/805885500614190..._003/*calirider


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 I Like How That 62 Moves :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Oct 16 2006, 09:04 AM~6377497
> *62 hopper
> 
> 
> ...



Servo in the back? :biggrin: :biggrin: It moves very good especially with the wobble/ spring effect. :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

no servo, a geared motor, the ones that are used on
remote control cars for the steering, I modified it so 
it coud spin all the way around, and used the KNOT method.
it moves slow cause the car is so heavy LOL


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Oct 16 2006, 10:45 AM~6378165
> *no servo, a geared motor, the ones that are used on
> remote control cars for the steering, I modified it so
> it coud spin all the way around, and used the KNOT method.
> ...


Sounds like a great find! :thumbsup: I do the same job on my servo's...hack into those things and make em spin 360 degrees. Servo's don't cost too much nowadays..a servo that can lift a diecast with ease will cost you aprox. $7. I use metal geared servo's on my BeSwitched car those servo's can handle a load of 11kg....enough to lift the rear with 2 battery packs in the trunk.
I totally dig the way your diecast car moves up...like the real thing. :thumbsup:


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

yeah its the heavy weight of the car that gives it that great hop.
how would you hook up the servos to a battery
servos have three wires coming out, and you only need two. :dunno:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Oct 16 2006, 11:19 AM~6378464
> *yeah its the heavy weight of the car that gives it that great hop.
> how would you hook up the servos to a battery
> servos have three wires coming out, and you only need two. :dunno:
> *


A servo basically is just a gear motor...it only needs two wires...open up the servo..get rid of the tab that prevents the servo from going 360 degrees...get rid of the small pcb inside and hook the motor up just like any reguar motor and voila the perfect gear motor. You prolly also need to handdrill out the last gear , the one you attach the arm to, so that it spins freely on the potmeter...or disable the potmeter.
Good luck! 

Forgot to mention...servos can rip your model car apart... :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Hoppingmad...how many servo's did you buy already? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Oct 16 2006, 05:04 PM~6377497
> *62 hopper
> 
> video
> ...


Nice axle... 

You got pm´ed HoppingMad


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

whats a servo moto J?


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

servos.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Oct 18 2006, 12:32 PM~6394581
> *servos.
> 
> 
> ...


aaahhh...great stuff. :biggrin:


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

yeah I took one apart yesterday
and now I how a gear motor for the next hopper LOL

removed the pot, and electronics and rewired it
great tip, man thanks.
:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

No prob man, enjoy the possibillities!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Oct 18 2006, 12:32 PM~6394581
> *servos.
> 
> 
> ...


damn, ive had a couple of them, i think i got a couple left, i just never knew what they were called...


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Oct 18 2006, 06:25 PM~6397006
> *damn, ive had a couple of them, i think i got a couple left, i just never knew what they were called...
> *


I call them Gems.... :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 18 2006, 10:28 PM~6398498
> *I call them Gems.... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

1;18 SCALE 60 IMPALA :ugh:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Cool! VIDEO! :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 20 2006, 11:30 AM~6408508
> *Cool! VIDEO! :biggrin:
> *


I WILL BUYING A DIGI CAM IN A WEEK OR TWO THEN ILL POST VIDEOS OF MY CARS...THIS ONE MY NEPHEW DECIDE TO " ASSEMBLE" THE CAR SO IT WILL BE BACK SOON


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Oct 20 2006, 12:02 PM~6408689
> *I WILL BUYING A  DIGI CAM IN A WEEK OR TWO THEN ILL POST VIDEOS OF MY CARS...THIS ONE MY NEPHEW DECIDE TO " ASSEMBLE" THE CAR SO IT WILL BE BACK SOON
> *


Tight! Can't wait for the vids!


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

heres a chevrolet s-10 i just finished up!  ill have video up as soon as i upload it (i got dial up, takes forever :banghead


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)




----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

good job on the s10, is your back axle static or does it work??? what did you use to make it and attach it?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Oct 23 2006, 07:40 PM~6428736
> *good job on the s10, is your back axle static or does it work???  what did you use to make it and attach it?
> *


the back axle is off of a donk car, the lift kit, i gut it in half, and than drilled holes through the chasis and into the lift kit from the donk


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Oct 23 2006, 07:26 PM~6428632
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATZ FUCKIN HARD AZZ HELL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks good bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

YEAH GOOD JOB


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

http://www.zippyvideos.com/6932795776222296/chevy_s-10/


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

http://www.zippyvideos.com/919204603509513...idimakeyascream


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

this vids dark, but u can see it
http://www.zippyvideos.com/104726994497681...idimakeyascream


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

wut song was tha 61 hoppin to


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

NCE HOPPERS DIDIMAKEYCREAM


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Nov 1 2006, 05:00 PM~6487038
> *wut song was tha 61 hoppin to
> *


i dont know, i couldnt tell ya right now, i dont have any speakers to hear it


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

My CADDY built by jevries.










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lc2KEwGU_Os


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Cool cars! Good job on the driving one! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 2 2006, 12:24 PM~6492045
> *Cool cars! God job on the driving one! :thumbsup:
> *


na, this ones way better 
http://www.zippyvideos.com/635889726559381...idimakeyascream


----------



## streetdreams420 (Jul 3, 2003)




----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Thats a nice silverado!!!!


----------



## 6sIxx3ThReE (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Jun 18 2006, 07:30 PM~5628781
> *heres 1 i built for a homie 1/18th
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a bad ass lil hopper :biggrin: would you be able to build me a 63 impala or 86 regal on switches same size as that one that one?? =) ill pay you wut it costs plus labor?


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

where you get the buget


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Heres a couple vids of some simple hoppers iv done recently :biggrin:

http://s106.photobucket.com/albums/m243/Do...rent=77MC-1.flv

http://s106.photobucket.com/albums/m243/Do...=S-10Hopper.flv


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Nov 3 2006, 04:39 PM~6500213
> *Heres a couple vids of some simple hoppers iv done recently :biggrin:
> 
> http://s106.photobucket.com/albums/m243/Do...rent=77MC-1.flv
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Hey im building a 1:64 scalehopper, one push button and im useing a 9 volt batterie for power. My question is how do i wire it all up from the motor to the one switch to the batterie. This is my first attempt at this. Any help would be great!


Thanks


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

push button has to prongs one side to motor other to battery for power
the other prong on motor straight to battery thats ground.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

im confused a little. do you have a diagram? does it matter what side?


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

does not matter one side to motor the other to battery.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Nov 2 2006, 03:37 PM~6493496
> *na, this ones way better
> http://www.zippyvideos.com/635889726559381...idimakeyascream
> *


Tight!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 3 2006, 11:49 PM~6501344
> *Tight!! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ryan K_@Nov 3 2006, 04:39 PM~6500213
> *Heres a couple vids of some simple hoppers iv done recently :biggrin:
> 
> http://s106.photobucket.com/albums/m243/Do...rent=77MC-1.flv
> ...



Cool vids and good music choice!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Is this right?
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l188/Vin...ouS/diogram.jpg

what if i want 2 motors?


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

sorry thats a bad link. 
try this one. is it right?
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l188/Vin...res/diogram.jpg


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 4 2006, 02:15 AM~6499199
> *sorry thats a bad link.
> try this one. is it right?
> http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l188/Vin...res/diogram.jpg
> *


nope
black wire goes right from motor to the black side of the battery clip

red wire goes from motor to one side of switch. the other side of switch goes to the red side of the battery clip

this way once you push the button you will complete the circuit


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

alrighty i think i got it


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

we need some more of these bein done, hoppinmad u prolly know how so pm me so i can ask u somethin when u get the chance


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

T o
T he
T op


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Nov 7 2006, 08:51 PM~6524981
> *:thumbsup:
> *


BUYING A CAMERA THIS WEEKEND VIDS CUMN


----------



## alex (Nov 16, 2006)

AHHH. those are clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i got a special one gettin done right now, than i just have to put it all together, itll be a 2 motor hopper  custom painted too


----------



## hoppingmad (Apr 8, 2004)

couple more  









vid.

http://www.zippyvideos.com/585957899641434..._003/*calirider


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Dec 15 2006, 11:24 AM~6765766
> *couple more
> 
> 
> ...


looks pretty good, moves smooth too


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

nice, i wanna see that green caddy hopper move


----------



## 94TC (Aug 31, 2005)

didi, STILL MAKING SOME OF THE SICKEST 1:64 HOPPERS OUT THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94TC_@Dec 15 2006, 07:36 PM~6767657
> *didi, STILL MAKING SOME OF THE SICKEST 1:64 HOPPERS OUT THERE  :thumbsup:
> *


the custome painted caddy will either be a 2 motor, of maybe a 4, ill prolly just do 2 motor and try to keep full interior


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

my monte in progress :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 16 2006, 03:18 AM~6769750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pics aint workin


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Dec 20 2006, 05:30 PM~6793788
> *http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h245/elPIGEON/MIKEWITCADDY.jpg?t=1166660968[IMG]
> [/b][/quote]
> :dunno:*


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

HEHEHEHE


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jul 1 2006, 06:10 AM~5698350
> *:0
> 
> 36 shipped. 3 motor setup
> ...



are u giving those away or are u selling them and if u are selling them how much? i need to know.


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

$36 shipped


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Dec 21 2006, 03:16 PM~6799350
> *$36 shipped
> *


does radio shack sell HO's ? i need to know


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

dunno


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

does anyone know if radio shack sells HO's ? please someone tell me.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnnyhop_@Dec 21 2006, 01:42 PM~6799095
> *are u giving those away or are u selling them and if u are selling them how much? i need to know.
> *



:uh: reading is your friend

it looks like it says 36 shipped


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

yeah i think it does whoa thats cool


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

nice fuken cars guys, 
ttt :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

radioshack doesnt sell HOs-----they are impossible to find right now unless u have a slotcar store near you-------i dont like the HH chassis, just doesnt feel the same if its not scratch built  I would like to take those switches, and motors tho


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

modified 1/18th homie hopper
Click here to watch homie-hopper

Click here to watch hopper-driving


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 22 2006, 10:32 AM~6804114
> *modified 1/18th homie hopper
> Click here to watch homie-hopper
> 
> ...


whats modified, mine does the same thing :dunno:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Dec 22 2006, 01:29 PM~6805163
> *whats modified, mine does the same thing :dunno:
> *


Mine didn't hop like that factory stock....prolly weight in the trunk.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 22 2006, 03:40 PM~6805224
> *Mine didn't hop like that factory stock....prolly weight in the trunk.
> *


yep and the rear axle was moved to the outside of the chassis for a little more lift in the rear. you can see it here


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good job man! It moves totally beter! :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 22 2006, 04:00 PM~6805356
> *Good job man! It moves totally beter! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man
I got another one on the way i think im gonna eliminate the drive gears and fab up some rear links so i can lift and drop the rear


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 22 2006, 02:02 PM~6805368
> *thanks man
> I got another one on the way i think im gonna eliminate the drive gears and fab up some rear links so i can lift and drop the rear
> *


i just hate the way they sound when u first get them.... i played with it for a second than it was in parts...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

lol yeah they are bid loud and abnoxious

the one i have smacks the back bumper and the front slams and hits too so that just adds to the noise lol


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 22 2006, 02:20 PM~6805497
> *lol yeah they are bid loud and abnoxious
> 
> the one i have smacks the back bumper and the front slams and hits too so that just adds to the noise  lol
> *


lol... im still workin on mine, but its gonna be all diffrent, prolly not drivable tho, just back raise and front hop, might do more, dunno yet, havent thought about it since ive torn it apart


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 22 2006, 07:49 PM~6805282
> *yep and the rear axle was moved to the outside of the chassis for a little more lift in the rear.  you can see it here
> 
> 
> ...


i had one like that years ago ...looked same but stock wheels ... i would take a couple small itens and chock the rear end up higher and bump the switch ...it improved the arc length of the each swing thats for sure ... after a few hops it would bumper way up there ..

it was later on destoyed when i let my girlfriends son play with it ...i took it apart and never fixed it looks nice on them thangs and did you put some twinkles on it


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I agree it does make a lot of noise and the hop is a little bit unpredictable...It's kinda hard to come up with a setup for industry purposes that you can control lke the real thing. The OG line hopper still beats everything I came up with. My beswitched RC hopper lso uses a line and it lasts for a pretty long time and is easy to replace.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

im familiar with building hotwheels hoppers----creating the shaft for the ubars and what not-----but the hommie rollers 1/64th scale have a big gap in teh front and rear for poseable suspension making it impossible to do the whole shaft/ubar setup------

can someone explain ,or show pics, how to convert the hommies roller cars for hopping/dancing???


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 23 2006, 12:39 AM~6808468
> *im familiar with building hotwheels hoppers----creating the shaft for the ubars and what not-----but the hommie rollers 1/64th scale have a big gap in teh front and rear for poseable suspension making it impossible to do the whole shaft/ubar setup------
> 
> can someone explain ,or show pics, how to convert the hommies roller cars for hopping/dancing???
> *


your thinking of the revell lowrider cars,








the homie rollers dont have a poseable suspension, but for the revell u wanna make ur own chasis by usin sytreene, like i do on all my cars n e ways, but heres a chasis i did for a 1 motor hopper.... this is actually the baby blue regal donk turned into a hopper


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

were can i get motors that are that small. 


p.s i cant buy anything online because i'm 16 and my mom is a bitch :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

ha dont diss ur mom like that bro, i dont knwo where u can get those from other than online-----yeah i did mean the revell cars, i dont get how to use the front since its poseable, other than making the styrene chassis


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

ok i found these little r/c cars that are the size of a hot wheel car (at toyrsus) and the motors in them are a half inch long so i'm gonna see wat i can do with those. 

p.s my mom just got them for me this morning.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

thats straight man----but these motors are like 2 bucks or less so u should talk to ur mom sometime if u want some


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

i get mt next paycheck this coming thursday so i will talk to her then.  

i hope to have some pics of wat i'm building posted soon.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 23 2006, 10:47 AM~6809228
> *ha dont diss ur mom like that bro, i dont knwo where u can get those from other than online-----yeah i did mean the revell cars, i dont get how to use the front since its poseable, other than making the styrene chassis
> *


i just hook a string straight to the posable suspension. Break the little tab so it moves freely, and then reinforce the arms with some styrene.

works good and you can be done in about ten minutes, lol


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 23 2006, 09:25 AM~6809391
> *i just hook a string straight to the posable suspension. Break the little tab so it moves freely, and then reinforce the arms with some styrene.
> 
> works good and you can be done in about ten minutes, lol
> ...


thats what i did too, lol... mitch theres better pics


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

thats awsome


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

hahah yeah better pics yay----thanks ryan----same for the rear lift, or is that just the way it came and posed??? still cant find HO motors ANYWHEREEEEEEE guess i need to pick up 10-12 of those tiny ones from you when i grab the trucks


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 23 2006, 11:35 AM~6809454
> *hahah yeah better pics yay----thanks ryan----same for the rear lift, or is that just the way it came and posed???  still cant find HO motors ANYWHEREEEEEEE guess i need to pick up 10-12 of those tiny ones from you when i grab the trucks
> *


you can't fit two ho's in a hotwheel. You'll have to use the tiny ones if you want two motors.


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Dec 23 2006, 08:38 AM~6809206
> *your thinking of the revell lowrider cars,
> 
> 
> ...



how much does that little motor cast and how many do u have that u could possibly buy or were else can i buy them.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 23 2006, 11:35 AM~6809454
> *hahah yeah better pics yay----thanks ryan----same for the rear lift, or is that just the way it came and posed???  still cant find HO motors ANYWHEREEEEEEE guess i need to pick up 10-12 of those tiny ones from you when i grab the trucks
> *


oh hey, i do have four of those left if you want em. just found them


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

how much for them.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

sold ryan!!! we will figure something out to ship on tuesday with the kits and all!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 23 2006, 04:25 PM~6810552
> *sold ryan!!! we will figure something out to ship on tuesday with the kits and all!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

hey jevries if u read this please answer if for me.

what are servos used for and were can i buy them?


i need to know


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

servos can be bought at a hobby shop in the r/c car section-------and they are used for whatever you want to use them for....usually steering, or the tail of a plane, of the flaps, but whatever you want!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

thanks man


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnnyhop_@Dec 23 2006, 01:00 PM~6810215
> *how much does that little motor cast and how many do u have that u could possibly buy or were else can i buy them.
> *


the lil motors i use r the ones for the lil zipzap cars, the little cars not the bigger ones, they sell em at radio shack in packs of 3 for like 5bucks..


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

and j uses servos for the back to raise, he uses them on the rc car ones do so the axels still move when it drives


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

thanks for telling me that.

this is going to sounds stupid but o well.

i was play gta san andreas and i get mad because i failed a mission and i threw the controller at he wall and it didnt work when i tried to use it so i took the little motors out of it and they are the perfect size to fit in a tight spot in a car.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by johnnyhop_@Dec 23 2006, 07:33 PM~6811805
> *thanks for telling me that.
> 
> this is going to sounds stupid but o well.
> ...


i think the motors in there are a lil thick, but for the short wise their prolly cool... u could prolly get 1 in a 1/64 suv


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

i'll try it another day with the small motor


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Dec 23 2006, 08:38 AM~6809206
> *your thinking of the revell lowrider cars,
> 
> 
> ...


can you show the bottom too


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CERTIFIED TROUBLE_@Dec 23 2006, 07:51 PM~6811892
> *can you show the bottom too
> *


just looks the same but all flat


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

feel free to im me my aim sn is exskater456


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I think it's a about time for a pinnd topic on hoppers and dancers...I will be more motivated to post pics only one time....how about it Ryan?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i agree.... lets do it


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

HERE MY SOON OUT RETIREMENT HOPPER 79 CADDY


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

can we keep this topic going


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

can we keep this topic going


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

can we keep this topic going like he said. i like this topic


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I will post some pics of my 1/12 RC '64 Imp soon. It's not finished but it performs excellent.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Apr 12 2007, 09:06 PM~7679349
> *I will post some pics of my 1/12 RC '64 Imp soon. It's not finished but it performs excellent.
> *


get it up man... :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

anyone selling any?


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

THEN  

AND














NOW :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Jun 12 2007, 10:10 PM~8093033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by draulics_@Jun 12 2007, 07:10 PM~8093033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'm looking a for a dancer that still has the interior


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

i'm looking for a dancer that still have the interior in it


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

herez mine :biggrin:


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

WHO CAN BUILD ME A DANCER AND AT WHAT PRICE.


----------



## piston pump 07 (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81 cuttin_@Jun 29 2007, 10:00 PM~8206252
> *WHO CAN BUILD ME A DANCER AND AT WHAT PRICE.
> *


this is what i say 40.00 for a dancer kit 15 for a model car 15.00 for rims 20.00 for other aceseries so it would be about 90.00  :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Jun 30 2007, 03:14 AM~8206863
> *this is what i say  40.00 for a dancer kit 15 for a model car 15.00 for rims 20.00 for other aceseries so it would be about 90.00   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 fuck a kit.. i build from scratch.. svaes u alot more money... i just mainly tell them to buy the kit and all they want on it, and colors etc... than toss me like 20 and ill build it all for em


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

i got 7 motors that come with kits but no sliders or what kind of bar do i use in stead of buy t sliders.


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

what kind of string do u use


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2006)

WAT SIZE ARE THIZ


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 cuttin_@Jun 30 2007, 10:43 AM~8207607
> *i got 7  motors that come with kits but no sliders  or what kind of bar do i use in stead of buy t sliders.
> *


make a u bar... and for the string, i bought a roll of the hh brand string, or ill use fishing line


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by piston pump 07_@Jun 30 2007, 12:14 AM~8206863
> *this is what i say  40.00 for a dancer kit 15 for a model car 15.00 for rims 20.00 for other aceseries so it would be about 90.00   :biggrin:
> *


YEAH MAN THATS ALOT


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I can build one for like 30-40 dollors just ell me wut kind of car u want.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jun 30 2007, 11:23 AM~8208621
> *I can build one for like 30-40 dollors just ell me wut kind of car u want.
> *


Damn bro, that's charity work your doin' over there...$30 to $40...how much is that an hour?


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 30 2007, 12:31 PM~8208673
> *Damn bro, that's charity work your doin' over there...$30 to $40...how much is that an hour?
> *


I dont know how much that iz an hour it doesnt tkae me that long to build them any ways.


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jun 30 2007, 11:23 AM~8208621
> *I can build one for like 30-40 dollors just ell me wut kind of car u want.
> *


I CHARGED 40 ALSO


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 30 2007, 02:31 PM~8208673
> *Damn bro, that's charity work your doin' over there...$30 to $40...how much is that an hour?
> *


i only build em that cheap if someone already has all the stuff and i need the money... but normally for just a basic setup, nothin to fancy comes out around 65-70 bucks.. thats counting the wheels they buy, the kit, etc..


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

See If they just want a simple dancer or hopper it will 30-40 dollors but if thet want me to do custom paint with all kinda patters then it will be alil more.


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jun 30 2007, 03:42 PM~8208999
> *I dont know how much that iz an hour it doesnt tkae me that long to build them any ways.
> *


x2 it takes me about 2 hrs to get the chassis done and working perfectly :biggrin: .another day for paint


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Na it dont take that long It take me 20mins to make all tha hoppin or dancin chassis and like an hour for that paint.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Well, I don't know about you guys...but creating the switchbox alone takes me an hour to build...that is one with the universal connector. Easy hop/ dancer chassis about an hour to max. 2 hours including creating easy lock body mounts.
I just charge my freelance fee that's 45 euro's per hour.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Ima fast worker i guess!?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jul 1 2007, 03:31 PM~8213855
> *Ima fast worker i guess!?
> *


That's one way how to look at it... :biggrin:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

heres my caddy in the works


----------



## piston pump 07 (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jul 3 2007, 04:19 PM~8228714
> *heres my caddy in the works
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :0


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT....anyone have any new updates?


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tilburglowridaz_@Apr 2 2006, 03:52 PM~5166529
> *my project
> 
> 
> ...



what battery did you use for that model 7.2 or 6v?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks like one of those small lead acid batteries...doubt it is actually one. Prolly a camcorder or similar battery. Nowadays I use a hacked 7,2V to 6V RC battery pack...you can cut the shrinkwrap and solder two new wires leaving out the last battery in the pack thus going from 7,2 to 6 V...you end up having 2 leads running from the battery...very handy.
J.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

not much but it dances can somone tell me the right battery im supose to have ?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jul 1 2007, 07:19 AM~8212181
> *Well, I don't know about you guys...but creating the switchbox alone takes me an hour to build...that is one with the universal connector. Easy hop/ dancer chassis about an hour to max. 2 hours including creating easy lock body mounts.
> I just charge my freelance fee that's 45 euro's per hour.
> *


thats how manny dollars?


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 9 2007, 09:44 AM~8512071
> *not much but it dances                  can somone tell me the right battery im supose to have ?
> 
> 
> ...


that 6 volt should be fine. i use those


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Aug 9 2007, 09:50 AM~8512102
> *thats how manny dollars?
> *


$58 that's for freelance art/craft/design work exc. BTW 19%
$45 for pure construction work. exc. 19% BTW (standard lawfull cutomers tax)
1/3 goes to the tax.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Aug 9 2007, 09:44 AM~8512071
> *not much but it dances                  can somone tell me the right battery im supose to have ?
> 
> 
> ...


If your serious about building hopper and dancers I would invest in a good battery charger and 6V racing pack...nice and small.


----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 9 2007, 12:25 PM~8513274
> *$58 that's for freelance art/craft/design work exc. BTW 19%
> $45 for pure construction work. exc. 19% BTW (standard lawfull cutomers tax)
> 1/3 goes to the tax.
> *


i'd pay it


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

is a 9.6 volt batery okay to use?


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

thank you jevries and jonnyhop. ill look for one.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hawkeye1777_@Aug 9 2007, 03:33 PM~8514763
> *is a 9.6 volt batery okay to use?
> *


Just hack the battery and create an extra 6V lead out. Charge the battery using he 9,6V lead.


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppingmad_@Oct 4 2006, 11:14 AM~6304653
> * I still have this one PM me with offer for it. its a 1;24 scale diecast
> it works off a 7.2 volts battery but comes with alligator clips
> to use any battery.
> ...



thats nice :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Apr 14 2006, 01:48 PM~5242317
> *I have pictures of my monte hopping
> *


what volt battery you have runnin on that looks like a 7.2 am i right :guns:


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jan 6 2007, 04:16 PM~6920562
> *HERE MY SOON OUT RETIREMENT HOPPER 79 CADDY
> *


what volt battery do you have on that


----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)

SOMETHIN A LITTLE DIFFRENT!!! :biggrin: 











MY FIRST HOPPER!!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 31 2006, 09:11 PM~5159552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad ass paint job on the


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Jul 3 2007, 04:19 PM~8228714
> *heres my caddy in the works
> 
> 
> ...


where did you get the caddy from?


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 31 2006, 09:07 PM~5159532
> *
> *




i got this chassis at home this is a beast,,,,although you have to wait a little while in betwwen 1-2 minute seshs


----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)

HERES MINE :biggrin:


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## johnnyhop (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Oct 7 2007, 12:16 PM~8947517
> *SOMETHIN A LITTLE DIFFRENT!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


lol i wish you had a video that is funny.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0
about done finally.. :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 7 2007, 11:33 PM~8948023
> *where did you get the caddy from?
> *


Walmart


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

my 70 imp


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sponserdsk8ter_@Sep 29 2007, 03:08 PM~8895919
> *thats nice :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:
> *


how in the hell did you fit the motors and the seats in there on the black car?


----------



## BigTModels (Aug 3, 2007)

not really mines but what the hell!


----------

